
Rightholders' letter on consultation on Article 17 guidance [pdf] - AriaMinaei
https://www.ifpi.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/09/Rightholders-letter-on-Consultation-on-Article-17-Guidance-10-09-20.pdf
======
AriaMinaei
Julia Reda (former Pirate Party MEP) wrote a criticism of the letter:
[https://twitter.com/Senficon/status/1304084452767928326](https://twitter.com/Senficon/status/1304084452767928326)

